# Panoramic roof products?



## Dibenny (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi guys as above,
Could anyone reccomend some products to use?
I'm a bit lost, there doesn't seem to be much info
Out there regarding this.
Cheer's


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Treat it as your windows - so use glass cleaner / polish on it if you want and can put a glass sealant on it if you wish. 

I’ve used some Nano Sealant on mates Disco and it worked / works brilliantly.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

If it needs correcting then CarPro Ceriglass is brilliant, otherwise Autoglym Glass Polish (as per reply in SRP thread). If none are required, there a some good sealants out there, my favourites are GTechniq G5 and HDD Hydrology.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes just treat the same as your windscreen. If using say G1 for example, use 3 coats as you would a windscreen (the side windows are fine with 1) as the roof takes a beating from potential tree sap etc


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I've had a full panoramic glass roof on the last 3 cars and just treat as paint. Wax and sealants bond perfectly fine with glass (and typically bond better and last longer than on paint) so just use whatever LSP you would for the rest of the car. No way I'd pay a fortune for a glass sealant for a roof - they are only required for windscreens where no wiper streaking is vital etc. Just wax/spray and go....


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Bigpikle said:


> I've had a full panoramic glass roof on the last 3 cars and just treat as paint. Wax and sealants bond perfectly fine with glass (and typically bond better and last longer than on paint) so just use whatever LSP you would for the rest of the car. No way I'd pay a fortune for a glass sealant for a roof - they are only required for windscreens where no wiper streaking is vital etc. Just wax/spray and go....


Interesting to know
Thanks:thumb:


----------



## Dibenny (Apr 12, 2019)

Bigpikle said:


> I've had a full panoramic glass roof on the last 3 cars and just treat as paint. Wax and sealants bond perfectly fine with glass (and typically bond better and last longer than on paint) so just use whatever LSP you would for the rest of the car. No way I'd pay a fortune for a glass sealant for a roof - they are only required for windscreens where no wiper streaking is vital etc. Just wax/spray and go....


Thank you for this little gem of tip.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

....and while you're at it, so the side windows with the same as you use on your paint. I use Optimum Opti Seal as it flashes off and leaves a streak free finish. Lasts months and months and beads and sheets like a demon on glass


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I just use bsd on my pan roof while im doing the rest of the car, seems to work well


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

I am somewhat addicted to KC FSE QD and on my mainly garaged baby I use it on everything, the crystal roof also. I can't fault it.


----------



## Fireball411 (Jul 31, 2016)

Bigpikle said:


> I've had a full panoramic glass roof on the last 3 cars and just treat as paint. Wax and sealants bond perfectly fine with glass (and typically bond better and last longer than on paint) so just use whatever LSP you would for the rest of the car. No way I'd pay a fortune for a glass sealant for a roof - they are only required for windscreens where no wiper streaking is vital etc. Just wax/spray and go....


Same here,ive used bilt hamber double speed wax and fusso on all glass inc wife's pan roof,works a treat:thumb:


----------



## Ricardo99 (Mar 25, 2019)

I've just got a F Type Jaguar with a Panoramic Roof and I was wondering if I can use Gtechnqi Crystal Serum Light on the roof same as the rest of the car?


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Ricardo99 said:


> I've just got a F Type Jaguar with a Panoramic Roof and I was wondering if I can use Gtechnqi Crystal Serum Light on the roof same as the rest of the car?


I have a crystal tinted roof that blends in with the roof and appears to be all as one appearing like the roof is all one colour.
You could apply crystal serum, but only personally would not. That's based on me using KC FSE QD. It's so easy to do and doing the whole roof as one. Mine looks fantastic and no exaggeration after two years from new. Being Black Gloss it would show if it wasn't!!
Is there better out there? Quite possibly, but if it ain't broke, why would I fix it and risk adding crystal Serum?
Know where you are coming from, we all want to get what we think is the best for out baby, but sometimes the more expensive and complicated products are not justified. Bin there, done it.
Enjoy the new car and the forum :thumb:


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

I use whatever LSP is on the rest of my Passat, works well and seems to last longer than on the paint.


----------

